# Health news 2nd March 2011



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2011)

*100,000 NHS patients given wrong diabetes diagnosis, says report*
The NHS has pledged to improve the diagnosis of diabetes after it emerged that about 100,000 people have either been misdiagnosed with the disease or wrongly told which form of it they have. About 2% of the 2.4m registered diabetics in England ? 50,000 people ? have been told they are suffering from the disease when they do not have it, a report by the Royal College of General Practitioners and NHS Diabetes found.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8355334/100000-received-wrong-diabetes-diagnosis.html 

*Exercise cuts risk of developing bowel cancer polyps*
People who lead an active lifestyle are up to three times less likely to develop polyps which can develop into bowel cancer, according to a study. The report pulls together 20 previous studies looking at the link between exercise and the development of large polyps.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12610236

*Passive smoking 'raises breast cancer risk'*Exposure to second-hand tobacco smoke as a child or adult appears to increase a woman's risk of breast cancer, experts say. Their study of nearly 80,000 women found breast cancer risk was a third higher among those who had clocked up decades of passive smoking.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12607044

*Thousands of lives could be saved by a new cancer test *A new test for prostate cancer that detects twice as many cases as the current method could save thousands of lives every year, it was revealed yesterday. The early diagnosis screening developed by British scientists is quicker, cheaper and more reliable than today?s notoriously inaccurate test.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/232046/Thousands-of-lives-could-be-saved-by-a-new-cancer-test


----------

